# vBulletin admin CP, am I missing something?



## crazy pyro (Apr 10, 2009)

I've been asked to change the theme on a vBulletin forum





That's the one I've been asked to edit the theme for, I can't see the option to get to the vBulletin options, I've signed up for the vBulletin demo and i get this:




Here's the demo one, is it just that I've not been given the admin rights I need to change the theme or am I missing something really obvious?
Thanks in advance


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 10, 2009)

they forgot to give you admin permissions. just setting a user to group "admin" doesnt give you all the options


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 10, 2009)

Cheers W1zz, we figured it out half an hour after I posted this, grand total of 2 users on the forum so far (me and the admin).


----------

